# Pedaltrain 2 Slightly small, but PT Pro overkill! Help?



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

So I'm finally loooking at getting myself a safe, card case pedalboard, but my math, which is probably conservative says that I'll need about 330 square inches, and the PT2 offers only 300. I suppose I could lose a couple pedals but I'd rather not, as I know I'm always accumulating, but the PT pro's 512 sq inches seems like overkills.

Do you guys know of any reasonably priced alternatives somewhere in between these two in size?

Dylan


----------



## Alien8 (Jan 8, 2009)

There are other manufacturers of pedal boards out there... try google.

I know of these:

Stompin' ground
Trailer trash pedal boards
T-Rex

and there are many more.

Have you actually laid out your pedals in a pattern you would like? I did market research first to find what sizes were available, then tried laying out what I had within that window - using cardboard as a guide. This very quickly let me see what I would need. I removed pedals as I went, and all in all I only removed two out of 16. Sometimes you'd be surprised by what does actually fit together, and what doesn't. 

Don't forget to account for patch cable end sizes, power cable end sizes, and cable flexibility because they very quickly change the require dimensions of the layout. If you have a pedal power power supply or similar, you can mount it underneath the pedaltrain to gain some space too...


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

You have NYC pedalboards custom orders, not too expensive. If you want to go crazy there's the Trailer Trash pedalboards !!! Pretty insane. But from experience (I change my board every week and make some for clients as well) if your not missing that much space it's often just the way you position your pedals on the board or the type of plugs you use.

Good luck.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

+1 NYC pedal boards. I change mine around monthly and have room underneath for my pedal power II. 

I beat mine up weekly for the past two/three years and it's only now starting to show some wear (I got it used).


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

You can also get Stagemaster pedalboards at Long and McQuade. That's where I got this:










There is a smaller version of this one I have which I think would still be too big for your needs.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

One thing that saves a ton of space with the PT boards is to put your wah next to it on the floor. I find I don't really like using the wah on a ****** board to begin with, and moving it over saves me a ton of space on the board.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guy, and I was so close to having enough room, I went with the Pedaltrain 2HC. It's working out really well so far, with a volume pedal and a wah next to the board, and all my other pedals well protected. The board itself is really light weight, and strong and the price was pretty reasonable I think.

edit: oh and the cardboard thing was a great idea. I hooked it up with all my cabling and found out exactly how much space i need.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Need Pics

How about showing us a pic of it.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

The Pedaltrain 3 has been announced, dimensions are going to be 24x16. I would of prefered the width of a pro but the depth of the PT2....


----------

